# Examenele radiografice NU trebuie efectuate pacientelor cu sarcina şi doar prezumtivă



## Kraus

*"Examenele radiografice NU trebuie efectuate pacientelor cu sarcina şi doar prezumtivă"*

Hi! Is that the right translation for "Gli esami radiografici non vanno effettuati a pazienti in gravidanza anche solo presunta?"

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Blue Butterflies

1. Sigur se spune examen radiografic? Cuvântul "radiografic" există în DEX, dar până acum nu am auzit decât "examen radiologic". 

2. Nu ştiu dacă trebuie să sune oficial/tehnic, dar eu aş fi zis doar: "nu trebuie efectuate pacientelor însărcinate sau presupuse a fi însărcinate."

Să vedem ce părere au ceilalţi.


----------



## OldAvatar

I find the text as being at least doubtful...

In this situation, I think that the correct word is _examinările _instead of _examenele.
_That's one thing, another one is that I don't know what is _doar prezumtivă_ reffering to... If it is reffering to _sarcina _(*pregnancy*), then it should be _fie şi prezumtivă_ instead of _şi doar prezumtivă_. Anyway, the entire phrase doesn't sound as native Romanian. Perhaps I'm wrong, but it reminds me of Romanian spoken in Italy or Spain.


----------



## CriHart

Kraus said:


> *"Examenele radiografice NU trebuie efectuate pacientelor cu sarcina şi doar prezumtivă"*
> 
> Hi! Is that the right translation for "Gli esami radiografici non vanno effettuati a pazienti in gravidanza anche solo presunta?"
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


*
EXAMENE RADIOGRAFICE=EXAMENE RADIOLOGICE* 
Yes, it's the same thing. My husband is a doctor and he says thar everyone says in romanian "imi fac o radiografie" although the correct form is "imi fac o radioscopie" or "imi fac o radiologie".  So it's Romanian! 

*şi doar prezumtivă= fie ea si doar prezumtiva

*
Now I can't say if what you said in Italian is correct or not, but I can let the Italian members to say this to you


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Actually, I was under the impression that Kraus was translating from Italian to Romanian this time (sorry if I'm mistaken).

That's so great you were able to say which was the correct form, CriHart.


----------



## Kraus

You're not mistaken! I was really translatin from Italian into Romanian and I was almost sure I was wrong  Many thanks to everybody for your help!


----------

